
US lost more tax revenue than any other developed country in 2018 due to (cont) - whack
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/05/us-tax-revenue-dropped-sharply-due-to-trump-tax-cuts-report.html
======
bernierocks
We have the lowest unemployment rates in a decade. He has to be doing
something right.

